# auf jemanden stehen



## COMPADRITO

Soy nuevo por aquí así que los saludo a todos cordialmente. 

Mi primer pregunta es relativamente facíl ya que entiendo que a él, ella le gusta. Er *STEHT AUF* sie pero cuando busco aufstehen en el diccionario no me da a entender lo que supongo. Por qué sera? Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola COMPADRITO, y bienvenido al foro!

Como sabrás, *aufstehen *es un verbo compuesto y separable. En infinitivo -así como en el diccionario- se escribe tal cual, o sea, todo junto.
Significa _levantarse _(también en sentido figurado)/_pararse_.

En la frase _er steht auf sie_, el verbo es *stehen *nomás, no _aufstehen_. _auf _aquí es una preposición en principio independiente del verbo; en principio, porque obviamente los dos forman una locución: _auf jemanden stehen_, *nicht *jmd. aufstehen o algo.

Espero te sirva.

Saludos


----------



## Arrius

Ejemplo: _Ich stehe morgens um sieben Uhr auf_ (Me levanto a las siete de la mañana). Stehen se usa lo más frecuentemente con el dativo: Ich stehe auf dem Boden (posición).


----------



## Sidjanga

Arrius said:


> Stehen se usa lo más frecuentemente con el dativo: Ich stehe auf dem Boden (posición).


Sí, pero en el caso de la locución de este hilo, _auf jemande*n* stehen (er steht auf *sie*, _*no *_ihr)_ que es un uso muy figurado de _stehen_, se usa con acusativo.

Pero es interesante que menciones esto, buen apunte, dado que ahí está toda la diferencia, ya que _auf jemande*m* stehen_  significaría _estar parado (de pie) encima de alguien._


----------



## heidita

Sigi no ha puesto el significado: que te gusta alguien/algo (mucho)

Ich stehe auf Rock Musik.

Ich stehe auf blonde Frauen.


----------



## Sidjanga

heidita said:


> Sigi no ha puesto el significado: que te gusta alguien/algo (mucho)


No, porque ya lo hizo COMPADRITO en su pregunta.

Pero tenés razón, es bueno dejarlo bien claro para que no haya confusión entre
*aufstehen *(_levantarse / pararse (ponerse de pie)_) y _
*auf jemanden/etwas stehen*_ (_gustarle (mucho) alguien/algo a alguien_).

Ya de por sí son lo bastante exigentes los verbos separables, aun sin que encima los mezclemos en el mismo hilo con otros verbos que, sin serlo, parecen disfrazarse como separables. 

Saludos


----------



## Arrius

Tienes razón S*igianga*,creía que se trataba de una pregunta muy basica y no me he dado cuenta del _*sie*_. Entonces el significado es_ está locamente enamorado de ella /está chiflado por ella/ está colgado de ella_


----------



## Sidjanga

Arrius said:


> [..]Entonces el significado es_ está locamente enamorado de ella /está chiflado por ella/ está colgado de ella_


Bueno, siempre dependerá del contexto, pero para mí, la expresión _auf jemanden/etwas stehen_ no tiene un significado tan "fuerte" como _locamente enamorado/chiflado_, sino más bien, como también propuso Heidita, que a alguien le gusta mucho algo o alguien. 
Y diría que se usa un tanto más en sentido general (_Er steht auf blonde Frauen/Rockmusik/..; le gustan las mujeres rubias/la música rock/.._ [en general]) que para "casos concretos" (una persona o cosa en concreto), aunque claro que lo último también. 

Diría que _estar locamente enamorado/chiflado_ (y similares) sería algo como _nach jemandem (total) verrückt sein / bis über beide Ohren in jemanden verliebt sein_, ...


----------



## heidita

Es cierto, como siempre tiene razón Sigi. a

Ich stehe auf...no se suele usar para personas concretas.

En mi caso sería raro decir:

Ich stehe auf meinen Mann. jejeje

suena de chiste


----------



## COMPADRITO

Caramba pensé que se trataba de aufstehen sabiendo que significa levantarse (sich) y también entendía el significado de mi pregunta lo que es toda una revelación para mí es que se trata del verbo (stehen) seguido de la preposición auf. 
Han sido muy amables. Muchas gracias.


----------

